# 68 GTO convert back seat



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Just finished removing the vinyl and batting. Could tell it was sprayed black over the original white and was the original stuff.
the frames are pretty solid but rusty. 
What‘s the thoughts on the condition and next steps.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

break your front seats down blast ...repair... refinish them at the same time ...

looks like they are fairly decent for convert seat frames....

just sold a pair local for 500 needing the same repairs and attention ,,,

gent has 3 68 ragtop LeMans s 

68-72 a body convert only ,,,,,,,,, 

Scott


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Was hoping they were going to be in better shape than they are. As suggested I’ll work on the front seats next and see where we go from there. Was hoping to avoid blasting, but if that’s what needed I’ll start looking for a blaster.


----------

